# Deprofundis , shame i like a song made by french skinhead bonehead im not...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See im not a skinhead, or a white supremaciist or a neo-nazi, but once i heard by mystake Evil Skin, a french skinhead band,a song called Dr .skinhead, and im afraid i like it ...oh no 

Because the instrumental part iiis good , good saxophone in there , and some i said some funny lyric, i.e meme les putes en voulaientt pas, mais il etait pas trop con il n'aimait pas les keupon(punks).. (quote from the song), and it's catchy.

But i would like to says to you guys it'S the only skinheads song i like because the sax man the sax awesome.

Shame on me i like a neo-nazi song  i feel bad


----------

